# WOW P-Server gesucht



## Xanrel (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
suche nach nem P-Server für WOW.
Wichtig ist, dass er deutsch (/englisch) ist, sowie 24/7 erreichbar ist.
Außerdem sollten viele Spieler auf dem Server spielen und der Server sollte zu einer festen Community gehören. (Nicht, dass der Server miteinmal wipet/ runter genommen wird/ etc. und alle Charaktere/Spielfortschritte weg sind.
Hoffe mir kann jemand was empfehlen. 

Falls die Suche nach einem pserver in diesem Forum nicht erlaubt ist, entschuldige ich mich und lösche den Thread umgehend. 

/Jan


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Februar 2016)

edit: dp


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Februar 2016)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Falls die Suche nach einem pserver in diesem Forum nicht erlaubt ist, entschuldige ich mich und lösche den Thread umgehen.



Mach das dann mal lieber.

Lies dir die Forenregeln durch, besonders 4.5: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=showrules


----------



## Xanrel (25. Februar 2016)

Soweit ich weiß sind pserver nicht gern gesehen aber nicht illegal, sie Verstoßen auch nicht gegen das Urheberrecht. Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Februar 2016)

Sie verstoßen aber gegen Blizzards AGBs/Nutzungsbedingungen.


----------



## Xanrel (25. Februar 2016)

Da ich die nicht akzeptiert hab sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen.

/edit:

Kann hier gelöscht werden.


----------

